# MacBook dock?



## optical (Dec 31, 2006)

I did a quick google search and checked out apple.com and all I find are 3rd part docks for the macbook. Can anyone recommend any specific brand? I am getting really jealous of all these PC owners that have these awesome docks for their laptops...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

A dock? As in for the MacBook to sit on?


----------



## optical (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, you plug it in and then the display is either moved to or extended onto an external monitor and external mouse and keyboard (basically making it into a desktop pc while it's docked). Basically all pc laptops do this, wondering if macs do it too.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Didn't the PowerBook Duo do that?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

LOL! Duo Dock... good times.

Such docks for any recent Mac portable no longer exist.


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

*When in Doubt Google*

Check this site out

http://www.bookendzdocks.com/


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Good find, Bookendz has made similar docks for, I gather, decades.



Captstn said:


> Check this site out
> 
> http://www.bookendzdocks.com/


----------

